# Transporting alpine dairy goat



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Could I move a disbudded 7 month old alpine doeling in a 48inch dog kennel in the rear of my vehicle so she doesn’t jump in my lap? Is it big enough? Is the wire kind of kennel strong enough, or is the heavy duty plastic one with breathing holes better?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would think either should be fine. Can you put her in the kennels to see how well she fits in them?


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

I can’t. I’m traveling a long way to get these goats and it’s rural enough I can’t just zip over to the nearest pet shop and get something else. I’m might have to buy both and return one afterwards. Unless anyone else has another opinion?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The crate at minimum would have to have enough room for the goat to stand up in a comfortable position and be able to turn around. Have pee per pads on the bottom to soak up urine, and change as needed. Top it off with comfortable and thick hay bedding.

A dog wire dog kennel would work as well if there is enough room in it I described above.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

I am as sure as I can be that it is big enough. My only concern is whether or not the goat could get out/harm themselves somehow in it. If a wire kennel is strong enough, we're all set!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I've used one for transporting a nigerian dwarf.. a couple times lol  full grown adult, Alpines are bigger but I'd say it should be fine  hopefully she does what mine did and just lay down!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, though you can buy the plastic shipping dog crate for peace of mind if you are concerned. 
They are made to be secure for shipping on airlines. 
Be sure it says airline compliant.


----------

